# no front license plate...90-6



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

got cited for no front license plate and was just wondering if anyone knows if this is considered "illegal operation" or a moving violation? seems like EVERYTHING in chapter 90 is illegal operation so i figured id ask. 
thanks


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Unless you have a green plate, Put your damn plate on.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

It's a number plate *violation*--your car is not compliant. $35 1st off, thanks for playing.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Call your insurance company if you want to know if it nets an insurance surcharge, if that is what you are asking. And put your damn plate on


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Call your insurance co. It's up to them, not us.

Carry on.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

boo


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

who


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

what


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

how now brown cow


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

there's a horse in the bushes


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I had someone ask me why I cared if she had her front plate on or not. After I ran the one plate she did have turned out it was attached. People really are stupid.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> I had someone ask me why I cared if she had her front plate on or not. After I ran the one plate she did have turned out it was attached. *People really are stupid*.


Job security brother!!! Job Security!!!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> You're in violation of MassCops General Law, chapter 1 - operating as an unregistered poster. Your citation will arrive in the mail within a few days. The penalty for your next offense is a ride on the banbus. And don't bother appealing, we all wear our *covers* around here.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> I had someone ask me why I cared if she had her front plate on or not. After I ran the one plate she did have turned out it was attached. People really are stupid.


No, she went to the registry, got two plates, and gave one to her boyfriend for Christmas.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

she thought it was buy one get one free day at the registry?


----------



## kaoskop (Nov 8, 2008)

Let me guess, you were stopped and warned two hundred times and are now amazed you received cite! Appeal it!


----------

